# يا يسوع سااااعدني



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

*يايسوع ساعدني . . في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي*


* يايسوع ساعدني . . عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي *



* يايسوع ساعدني . . عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي*


* يايسوع ساعدني . . عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي *



* يايسوع ساعدني . . عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي*


* يايسوع ساعدني . . دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا*

 

​
​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يوليو 2011)

كلنا ننتظر مساعدتك لنا ايها المعلم العظيم لااننا لا نستطيع ان نعمل شيئا من غير مساعدتك لنا


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر للمشاركة المميزة


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2011)

انت هو المعين يا الهى وليس سواك 

مشكور روزى 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

ليس لنا سواك يارب
امين مرسيى
روزى86 ربنا يفرح  قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> انت هو المعين يا الهى وليس سواك
> 
> مشكور روزى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​




ميرسي يا سوسو

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ليس لنا سواك يارب
> امين مرسيى
> روزى86 ربنا يفرح  قلبك




ميرسي يا سمير

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (22 يوليو 2011)

اطلبي منه ياخدك فى حضنه وصدقيني مفيش اى حاجة هتقف قدامك وانتى فى حضن الرب يسوع  

صلوات العذرا والقديسين تكون معاكي روزي وربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أختنا الغاليه
ربنا يباركك




​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*


			يايسوع ساعدني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أمييين يارب انجدنى سريعا لانى عليك توكلت
الجميع تركونى وانت وحدك لا تتركنى ابدا
ظلل علينا يارب وارينا عظم مجدك .أمين

ميرسى روزى للموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> اطلبي منه ياخدك فى حضنه وصدقيني مفيش اى حاجة هتقف قدامك وانتى فى حضن الرب يسوع
> 
> صلوات العذرا والقديسين تكون معاكي روزي وربنا يفرح قلبك




امين

ميرسي يا ساجد

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> 
> ...




نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *
> 
> أمييين يارب انجدنى سريعا لانى عليك توكلت
> الجميع تركونى وانت وحدك لا تتركنى ابدا
> ...




نورتي يا سندريلا ربنا معاكي يا قمر ويساعدك


----------

